# Diapers...



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

This may seem like a fluff piece, but I want to know!

Do you guys use:
1) Pampers
2) Huggies
3) other (please tell me which and why!)

I've only really tried pampers and huggies on my baby.
pampers tend to slide down he tummy until almost her (excuse the term) ***** is showing! So I worried that she'd start peeing out of the front (she hadn't yet)
I switched to huggies, and at first they looked liked they fit much better. But the bottom elastics don't stick to her legs tight enough, so she has constant poop leaks.
Then of all things, after worrying about pampers leaking out the front, it's the huggies that leak out the front while she sleeps!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

When my son was in diapers, I always used the Babies R Us/Toys R Us brand. They're cheaper and in my opinion, worked better. We had nothing but problems w/ Huggies and Pampers.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i think we just tried lots of different ones across the board to find the best one.
i even tried terrys towelling nappies (cloth) with the plastic pants. trying to have a help the earth moment. but its very difficult to keep up with old traditions , when new ones are much convenient in this life style we had today.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Used Pampers and Huggies. I always thought Huggies was a cute name, but hey..I'm also crazy about babies too. I was the only one in the family that could understand baby talk. 

Dummy bears..means..gummy bears. LOL


----------



## Sweet love (Sep 10, 2008)

Very very interesting..
i mean beary interesting honey.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss the baby talk at my house. 

It was hard for me to stop talking baby talk to the last one.
I still call him sweet names, but If I call him a sweet name like doll in front of his friends..he will shoot me.







:rofl:


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, yeah, which diaper do you like, because what goes around..comes back around, you little stinker.  lol If I were you.. I would use depends, because you are really full of bs, baby. :rofl:


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

i mostly use luvs. i only buy huggies & pampers when they are on sale or i have a coupon!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

even when your babies grow up, their stil your babies. you nurtured them to grow.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't see much of a difference in diapers. The hannaford brand is less expensive and works just as well.

draconis


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

justean said:


> even when your babies grow up, their stil your babies. you nurtured them to grow.


:iagree:


----------



## Jessica5971 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I do like Huggies. If you are looking for something more economical and you are from Canada a good option is the Teddy's Choice brand from Superstore.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

ha! one of our big disputes. store brand fitted diapers lose even though i saved money on them. they were leakers. almost as bad a blowout as buying the wrong garbage bags!


----------



## Jessica5971 (Dec 8, 2008)

Actually I have used the department store brand listed above and I have had very good results with them. They seem to be just as absorbent as Huggies!


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

It turns out, the very BEST I've tried are the "President's Choice" (From the Superstore) Amazing! And half the price of the Huggies!


----------



## Aleo (Dec 31, 2008)

none of those. cloth diapering here!!


----------



## Chloebluegreen (May 26, 2009)

Got to agree with Aleo, use the cotton ones. 

They're re-usable, more practical and better for the environment. A lot cheaper in the long run too!


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

Used Luvs on my older kids but now prefer Huggies. 

I haven't had a problem and my son loves fruit so I have many major poop diapers and haven't had a problem.


----------

